# Cranberry Sauce Good?



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

Just wondering, because when me and my girlfreind moved into are house 8 months ago my aunt gave me tons and tons of can food. And there alot of cranberry sauce and i will never eat it. And my pit/lab is a picky eater she wont eat a full bowl of food unless she really really hungry our its mixed with something like egg's our milk of that sort. And i was thinking today about mixing some food up with cranberry sauce but i dident know if it was bad for dogs like grapes and choclate of that sort. Thanks and what else do you guys mix your dogs food with our give your dogs.


----------



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

My pup had that problem. I would have to buy that natural balance rolls and cut them up into chunks and put them in the dry food. The key is to gettin your dog to understand that, that is his food and he has to eat it. Not to wait around for u to put some good stuff in it. I figure you might have done this before and he loved how it taste so much that hes wlling to wait around for you to add stuff to his food. trust me leave him be and he will eat. If he doesnt eat all day he may not like the dog food you are feeding him. He should still eat it anyways though. I really dont know about cranberry sauce or milk in his food. I try to stay away from anything liquid. Makes their stomachs upset. especially dairy


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend cranberry sauce as I'm sure the acid in it will be sure to upset his stomach. It is ok the feed and egg like evey other day once a week you can even give him the whole egg (shell and all as the shell provides calcium). Try chicken noodle soup or chicken broth. Plain unsweetened yogurt, Jack mackerel, canned salmon. But Naps gave you good advice. If you have gotten your dog used to eating table food, then that is probably what he is waiting for but if you give him plain dry food, just let it set there. He will not starve himself and when he gets hungry enough, he will realize he must eat what is given to him. I feed mine a mixture of dry and raw but mine have no problems eating just dry food if that what I chose to feed that night.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

My dog eats dry kibble Innova, I don't mix it with anything. I am not sure about the cranberry sauce, but Thanksgiving is next week and I bet you could donate it to a shelter or church that prepares dinner.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hmmmm Not to sure about that!!!:snow:


----------

